# Guter Fotodrucker gesucht



## coolwater (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Fotodrucker. Er muss nicht unbedingt scannen können, der Druck ist das wichstigste.  Er muss hochwertige, schwere Papiere aufnehmen können, die Din A4 oder auchkleiner(20x24...) messen können. Ich würde damit wohl hauptsächlich Schwarz-Weiß ducken. Preisvorsetllung ca 200€. druckgeschwindigkeit ist unwichtig. Tintenverbrauch sollte maßvoll sein, Druchqualität ist am allerwichtigsten.

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich absolut nicht mit der Materie auskenne, hoffe ihr könnt helfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Für Fotodrucke fand ich bisher Canon als gutes Druckermodell. Wenn man viel S/W druckt würde sich für den Bereich ein kleinerer Laserdrucker anbieten je nach Druckaufkommen. Als Multigerät vielleicht diesen Canon?


----------



## coolwater (11. März 2012)

Die Auflösung(9600x2400dpi) ist recht hoch, oder? Druckaufkommen wird wohl sehr gering sein. Vieleicht so 20 Blätter in Monat.
Ach ja, wenn man damit analoge Mittelformat Negative scannen könnte wäre es toll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Naja schlägt sich ja auch im Bild nieder und ist bei Canon mittlerweile Usus. Als All in One würde dann wohl auch einer dieser beiden reichen oder der Canon PIXMA iP4950


----------



## coolwater (11. März 2012)

Wie wichtig ist eig. die verwendete Tinte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Meinst du es jetzt auf Nachfüller bezogen? Ich nutze schon viele Jahre Canon ( aktuell mit Chip ), und hatte mit Geha noch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ( kompletter Tintensatz ca 30 Taler )


----------



## coolwater (11. März 2012)

Sorry, ich meinte in Bezug auf die Bildqualität


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2012)

Ich hatte bisher neben dem Original, Boeder, Certone sowie Geha und die von Lidl in Gebrauch gehabt und die Qualität war je nach Papier durchweg gut


----------



## coolwater (11. März 2012)

also kein feststellbarer Unterschied?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

Die Tinten sind mittlerweile auf hoher Qualität, klar ist immer noch ein Unterschied zum realen Foto. Ich hatte mit Geha noch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht in Verbindung mit dem Fotopapier von Staples


----------



## coolwater (12. März 2012)

wie sind die ergebnisse eigentlich im vergleich zzu abzügen vom drogeristen-zb. dm?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2012)

Da muß ich passen, ich habe schon Ewigkeiten keine Abzüge mehr gesehen. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der mehr dazu sagen kann.


----------



## coolwater (12. März 2012)

ok, danke erstmal für alles


----------



## Iceananas (12. März 2012)

Wir haben ein Canon Pixma ip4300 (ein älteres Modell, der Vorvorgänger vom ip4950, allerdings mit ziemlich ähnlicher Technik und ebenfalls 9200x2400dpi) zu Hause, die Tinte ist nicht gerade billig, aber die Qualität ist exzellent. Ich kann auf jeden Fall kein Unterschied zu Abzüge erkennen, gutes Fotopapier vorausgesetzt. Über Canon kann ich auch nur gutes berichten.


----------



## coolwater (15. März 2012)

wie viel muss man eig. für tinte zahlen? sagen wir mal pro monat.


----------



## derseppl (15. März 2012)

Das kommt darauf an wie viel du druckst, wie viel ml die verwendeten Druckerpatronen haben und wie viel deine Druckerpatronen kosten. => Es ist keine pauschale Aussage dieser Art möglich.

Ich habe mir aber mal ausgrechnet, dass ich mit meinem Drucker (Canon MG5250) + Nachfüllpatronen von druckerzubehör.de um fast die Hälfte billiger komme, als wenn ich immer in den Copyshop renne. Ob das auch auf Fotos übertragbar ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich nur sehr selten welche ausdrucke. Wenn, dann bestelle ich mir gleich Poster von meinen Fotos


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

Also ich bezahle für ein Komplett - Kit von Geha für den Drucker knapp 20 Taler. Es hängt natürlich vom Druckaufkommen ab und wie gleichmäßig die Farben genutzt werden. Je nach Qualität waren ca 70 - 90 Din A4 Bilder drin.


----------

